# Rigida wheelset done



## sam (Apr 19, 2017)

With Brampton hubs and 3 speed block


----------



## sam (Apr 19, 2017)

I'll be using an early brass Simplex to change gears on these


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 19, 2017)

I ran a set of Rigida 1320 rims from 1978 on Zeus hubs for 35 years and more than that in thousands of miles.
In that time they were trued 3 times.


----------

